# stone column wrap



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey... I am planning to wrap the bottom 3-4ft of the porch posts with thin stone veneer.. I have the stone which comes with corners and flats..

Considering doing a tapered column like in the pic...

Is it just PT cut to the right shape/size? Then can I just use cement board or do I have to ply then wrap with tar paper.. then mesh then scratch then finish? I seem to see more of the tar paper and wire mesh than cement board but not clear why... 

Any other tips?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Both work, Tar paper costs less.

ED


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Very hard to do tapered bases with sticky-stone because of the corners. I would not do it, personally, unless you are doing it with a stone like this:

http://www.eldoradostone.com/products/coastalreef/

I have done it with that one, but would not do it with any other, and really was not happy with it.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

My method includes building the frame of PT to the desired shape and then sheeting it with PT Plywood and a layer of black felt paper, the heavy stuff, and lath.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I prefer skipping the treated plywood all together and building the bases from concrete block. Nothing to rot, twist, shrink, and crack the stone, plus it's alread prepped for stone.

As Tscar said, tapered columns aren't easy with thin stone. You're going to end up doing alot of cutting & tailoring to the stone.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Tscarborough said:


> Very hard to do tapered bases with sticky-stone because of the corners. I would not do it, personally, unless you are doing it with a stone like this:
> 
> http://www.eldoradostone.com/products/coastalreef/
> 
> I have done it with that one, but would not do it with any other, and really was not happy with it.


 
That's what I was afraid of.. okay.. not tapered it is..


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Make the bases at least 18"x18" also for ease of installation and appearance. Lath and stucco will last 10 times longer than anything else, FYI.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

The thin veneer stone is 1-1.5" thick... How much thickness should I assume for the mortar.. Tryin to figure out how to size the pt, ply, lath, relative to the desired finished width.. 

Does mortar and that stone add say 1.5-2"? So if my finished width is 18" I shoot for 16.5" before stone and mortar?

Thanks


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

We build these out of 6" block all the time (15 5/8" x 15 5/8") and they end up at about 19" with that stone. Like I said before, it saves a lot of prep work and gives a far superior base.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I just did a patio wall at the beach house with faux stone, so I believe your project would be a similar process.

Simple.

Using standard lightweight 8x16 block, two high, I used Liquid Nails extreme to bond the blocks together, then use thinset to set the faux stone on the wall, and topped it with some precast concrete.

Did the same at the main house years ago, and that wall is still standing firm.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Liquid nails will exhibit creep over the years, but for non-structural work it is OK, but non-modular.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

think you guys may have convinced me with the block... it will be a non structural piece.. so is the liquid nails okay for holding the block together? then any recommendation on the thinset/mortar for setting the stone?

So sounds like between mortar and stone I am looking at adding ~3" to the unfinished width.. 

the stone I have is fond du lac country squire 

http://www.buechelstone.com/shoppingcart/products/Fond-du-Lac-Country-Squire.html


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Well,

Liquid Nails "Extreme" worked for me.

But, you could use surface bonding cement as well.

I used the basic TEC Skill Set Ceramic 50lb Gray Powder Polymer-Modified Thinset Mortar From Lowe's for both installing the faux stone, and pointing, and it's held up well.


I already had the precast cement caps, and I used the same Thinset to bed them.



Wondering what you're going to use to cap those columns.



*
*


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I've got limestone caps.. On top of that I am going to wrap the posts in cedar.. Like the rest of the porch


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I suggest using PL Construction adhesive to build your stone base with.

I have built many yard ornaments with it and commercially available blocks.

A wishing well from medium size retaining wall blocks, hundreds of yards of edging, an elliptical planter from retaining wall blocks, etc.

Take an old credit card or any stiff plastic card, cut one edge with pinking shears to create a VVVV pattern and use it to spread your bead of PL across the face, and press the next block in place. 

Get them in the correct place SOON , because when this stuff sets, it's set. 


Then your choice of thin-set, mortar etc, to place your veneering.


ED


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

ktkelly said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm just guessing, but I'd say it's most likely going to be the 2.25" Indiana Bedford caps that are already flanking the columns.................


----------

